# Stainless Steel or Stones Ice Cubes



## MarcyShan (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone!
It's my first post on this site 

My Hubby has a birthday soon and I would like to give him some original gift. 
I'm thinking about stainless steel or stones ice cubes. Unfortunatelly I can't paste url links because I'm new member :/ (but it's no hard to find this on google images)

Maybe someone know that can I buy it in Dubai and where...?

Best regards and Ramadan Kareem for everyone.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I can honestly say I have no idea what you're talking about! LMAO


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

INFAMOUS said:


> I can honestly say I have no idea what you're talking about! LMAO


these........









or these............










cool.........


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmm.. interesting!


----------



## MarcyShan (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry INFAMOUS maybe my english is not so good... actually I'm still learning 
But xabiachica has right - thank you very much, I'm thinking exactly about it!

Anyway - who helps me?


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

I like the stones  That is a cool idea.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MarcyShan said:


> Sorry INFAMOUS maybe my english is not so good... actually I'm still learning
> But xabiachica has right - thank you very much, I'm thinking exactly about it!
> 
> Anyway - who helps me?


do amazon deliver to dubai?


----------



## MarcyShan (Aug 4, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> do amazon deliver to dubai?


I don't know but I can't do this with amazon and any others like ebay etc. because our P.O. BOX is in my husbands company. It should be a surprise so... I have to buy it in some shop in mall but I don't know it's possible... :/


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I have not seen them but Galleries Lafayette at Dubai Mall has some really cool kitchen gadgets, might be worth giving them a visit.


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

In a similar vein has anyone seen a place to get those "thirsty stone" drinks coasters. They're made of sandstone so the condensation is absorbed into them as the class drips and then you don't end up with big puddles on the table.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

You could try Lakeland in MoE, they have lots of great kitchen gadgets and accessories. Be warned though, if you go in it's very difficult to walk out empty handed 

Lakeland, the home of creative kitchenware


----------

